# Masters



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Past Philadelphia masters test pretty stoked today


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Grats! Treat it like a baby and give me a cigar!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats. You've accomplished what only a small percentage of men in the United States ever have the title of becoming.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratz !!


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys it is def a accomplishment


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

....:thumbsup:....congratulations to you sir!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Outstanding !!


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## integrity (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats. I'm waiting on my results for ky master exam. It's been a week now. Well done my friend!!! Well done


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks man ours you got the results the same day witch was nice all ready registered with state city Feds and all of that good stuff ready or not lol


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job


----------

